# My first seminar



## Flatlander (Oct 31, 2004)

My very first seminar is approaching.  On November 6th and 7th, Datu Kelly Worden will be in Regina, Saskatchewan, (Canada guys, Canada) to rock the community, delivering his Natural Spirit curriculum to the hungry warriors of the Great Plains.

I am, quite simply, cranked right up.  I have been waiting for this for a long time.

If anyone has any tips, tricks, or offerings of wisdom, toss'em in now.

 :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 31, 2004)

Dan, you present yourself as an open-minded, intelligent person - I would hazard to say that this lends you to be an avid learner.  Watch, listen and have a great time!!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 31, 2004)

Dan,nothing to worry about.Remember you will be in control of the whole situation the moment you start.Don't worry about mistakes,you'll make some ,catch them and correct them.Nobody will critisize you for correcting yourself as long as you are honest about it.That was my biggest fear before teaching my first seminar,not teaching material correctly.I started video taping my seminars for me to learn from my mistakes.Before the seminar I was expecting to hate watching the tape.I was expecting to get mad at myself for making too many mistakes,but I suprised myself.I didn't look like a teacher wannabe.One thing that was doing right was that I kept it going.That is one thing that I have disliked about some seminars I have attended is when the instructor sends the students to work something with their partners and you given way too much time to do something fairly simple.That's when you get people standing around waiting and they get lost in conversation that has nothing to do with the seminar material.When the instruction resumes,it takes a few minutes before everyone is re-focused.Now one thing you can count on,you will have at least one person there who will try to find ways to defeat whatever you are teaching.I actually enjoy these people,very entertaining.They come in two types that I have encountered,one is the person who is just a very interested person who simply wants to get it right and thinks about all possibilities(I love those) and the ones who have "the attitude".Those who think they are smarter and better than you are,and want to prove it to everyone( I really like these people too).If they are really smarter and better,no big deal,acknowlege it and make them be your uke!If they are just attitude,they make big fools of themselves.For the most part,I have had some really good students.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 31, 2004)

Flatlander,

The seminar sounds like it will be a lot of fun.  Me daughter and I would have loved to attend since your home town is not horribly far from us but unfortunately family commitments and other restraints will not allow that to happen.  Please let us know how everything goes and post lots of pictures.  Remember to relax, enjoy and have fun.

Train hard!

Lisa


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 6, 2004)

I just got home from day one of the two day Datu Kelly Worden seminar here in Regina, SK. (Canada guys, Canada) Today we dealt with some single stick translations to blade and to emptyhand. I won't get into specifics, as there's not a lot of point in detailing all the things we worked on, but I will say:

- Datu is a really cool guy. He has an excellent sense of humour, and is generally a lot of fun to work with.

- I am hurting. Not only was I my instructor's uke today, but I had the great honour of being Datu's uke for a bit as well. Datu can move, for an old guy. :lol: 

- Datu doesn't just know the blade - he is the blade. That one is difficult to explain, but if you've ever experienced that level of skill, you know what I'm saying.

- I am having a beer. It is going down well.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 6, 2004)

Is the beer a Kokanee?!!

  Have a good second day......learn lots and take notes!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 6, 2004)

Right on, Dan!  Told ya you'd have fun.  It's an honor to be a datu's uke - good 4 u!  Enjoy day 2...

 SS


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 8, 2004)

Day two of the seminar covered some of the renegade JKD curriculum, as well as some solo baston work - locking, disarms, takedowns, stick grappling and such, built off of the basic striking patterns, and of course the emptyhand translations.

Altogether, the seminar was excellent.  It was great to meet some of the local Canadian players, we had people in from Manitoba, Saskatoon, North Battleford.  Approximately 30 people showed, which was a decent turn out.

Datu showed us all a good time, man he's hilarious.  So, a public thanks to him for making the trip, thanks to everyone who showed up, and I'm looking forward to his return up to Saskatoon in May.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 8, 2004)

Any pics Dan?  Sounds like you had a lot of fun.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 8, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Any pics Dan? Sounds like you had a lot of fun.


I didn't take any, but others did.  Apparently, there's also some video coming my way of Datu beating the snot out of me.....

At any rate, should I recieve any digipics, I'll post'em.

In addition, one other thing I learned is that the really light rattan is garbage - I broke both of mine this weekend.  Now I need to get some sturdier canes....


----------

